# Vaccinations?



## mamawannabee

I have been researching but am still really unsure what to do. I plan on doing 1 per appointment and delaying until she's a bit older but was wondering what other people have done? I really don't like the idea of vaccinating at all but OH is insistent so I want to do it the best way possible to avoid any problems.


----------



## NaturalMomma

We started off with vaccinating ds1. But then he had some reactions and we decided it wasn't in his best interest. At 18 months we stopped vaccinating and we haven't vaccinated ds2 who is 21 months, at all. I can't say for sure if we will ever vaccinate some, but right now we're not.


----------



## hot tea

Neither of m children have ever been vaccinated. I will delay it for as long as possible, if not until they can make their own choice on the subject. 

There are many pros and cons to vaccinating. I decided that, for my family, the cons outweighed the good.


----------



## mommyof3co

We don't vaccinate but I recommend reading the vaccine book by dr sears...lots of great info that isn't one way or the other


----------



## Sew_Sweet

I would say Dr. Bob Sears is about as far as you can get from being objective on vaccinations. He has an agenda like anyone else out to make a buck. He is two-faced. Trying to sound scientific and be reputable among his peers while at the same time pandering to the anti-vaccination crowd. But there's just so much money to make and so little time. What's a guy to do?


----------



## hot tea

Uhh, what? I love Dr Sears. It is the vaccination industry that makes the big buck, not him.


----------



## mommyof3co

Have you read the book? The book is very informative and doesn't push one way or the other.


----------



## cissyhope

Aghhh!!! this does my head in! what to do??? my Lo is 15 months and im not sure whether to get his mmr done now or wait a bit? im quite scared one way or the other.He isnt at nursery but we go to lots of baby/toddler groups. To the ladies who are not vaccinating do you go to Baby/toddler groups? and are you not afraid of your baby catching any of these diseases? Please dont think im being augmentative,im just interested as im not sure at all,iv read stuff but im still confused so would like to know opinions :flower:


----------



## hot tea

I trust in natural immunity. MMR is not a vaccine I would ever give.


----------



## cissyhope

hot tea said:


> I trust in natural immunity. MMR is not a vaccine I would ever give.

 sorry but what do u mean??? people get these diseases :shrug: whats your secret? what makes you naturally immune?? :flower: and why would you not have mmr?


----------



## Sew_Sweet

hot tea said:


> Uhh, what? I love Dr Sears. It is the vaccination industry that makes the big buck, not him.

Make no mistake, Dr. Sears makes millions playing off of the fears of concerned well-meaning parents. In fact, his alternative delayed vaccine schedule DOUBLES the amount of office visits for vaccine visits at $100+ per visit. Not to mention his alternative schedule has absolutely no research or science backing it. None.


----------



## NaturalMomma

cissyhope said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> I trust in natural immunity. MMR is not a vaccine I would ever give.
> 
> sorry but what do u mean??? people get these diseases :shrug: whats your secret? what makes you naturally immune?? :flower: and why would you not have mmr?Click to expand...

I think she may mean having the natural immunity you get when you do catch the measles. Normally kids who catch them have a mild case and then have a built up natural immunity to them. The vaccine would be synthetic immunity, and many vaccines do not make you immune, in fact very little do, which is why there are boosters. Plus, not every non-vaccinated child will even get any of these diseases/illnesses. Where I live outbreaks are rare and even when it happens it's usually less than 10 people getting infected, and we had an outbreak of something where most of the people who got it were actually vaccinated against it.


----------



## Sew_Sweet

> sorry but what do u mean??? people get these diseases :shrug: whats your secret? what makes you naturally immune?? :flower: and why would you not have mmr?

The MMR vaccination isn't one I would personally either delay and definitely never skip for my children. What is it that scares you about this particular vaccination if I may ask? And why are you leaning more towards or against it?


----------



## EarthMama

This is a good topic. My husband and I weren't going to immunize our baby for anything other then whooping cough. (it's common on this island) 

But I just don't know about the others. I'm not sure what to do, honestly.


----------



## cissyhope

NaturalMomma said:


> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> I trust in natural immunity. MMR is not a vaccine I would ever give.
> 
> sorry but what do u mean??? people get these diseases :shrug: whats your secret? what makes you naturally immune?? :flower: and why would you not have mmr?Click to expand...
> 
> I think she may mean having the natural immunity you get when you do catch the measles. Normally kids who catch them have a mild case and then have a built up natural immunity to them. The vaccine would be synthetic immunity, and many vaccines do not make you immune, in fact very little do, which is why there are boosters. Plus, not every non-vaccinated child will even get any of these diseases/illnesses. Where I live outbreaks are rare and even when it happens it's usually less than 10 people getting infected, and we had an outbreak of something where most of the people who got it were actually vaccinated against it.Click to expand...


ahh ok i got you :thumbup: thanks for the explanation.So i guess your not vaccinated your children? Its very hard subject and one that is very difficult to make,whilst my natural feeling is to shy away from any thing unnatural being pushed into the body,im also very scared my baby might be the one who gets one the awful diseases and get it bad You say, where you live that out breaks are rare,could that be because the majority are vaccinated? There is not doubt that vaccinating does work for most people (with boosters) as why would they vaccinate at all? Please dont think im arguing against you as im not,just interested in all opinions.


----------



## cissyhope

Sew_Sweet said:


> sorry but what do u mean??? people get these diseases :shrug: whats your secret? what makes you naturally immune?? :flower: and why would you not have mmr?
> 
> The MMR vaccination isn't one I would personally either delay and definitely never skip for my children. What is it that scares you about this particular vaccination if I may ask? And why are you leaning more towards or against it?Click to expand...

 Hi, the reason for my delay in the first place was he was born quite small and i delayed all his injections as i thought his body is too small for this stuff,plus i had read that the measles part of the MMR is not as effective till 15 months old and then there is my fear of any thing being pumped into his body(plus mine) that i truly dont understand and i think this fear is growing :wacko: x


----------



## Kimmer

I'm really stuck on this too. My LO is nearly 20 months old. Until now, I've delayed the MMR. Now my doctors have sent an appointment for the end of the month. 

I've heard the bad things the MMR can do, but only from Anti vax. I know a man (who is now in his 50's) that got measles when he was 4, he is now disabled and has been since he had measles. I couldn't live with myself if I didn't vaccinate and my daughter ended up like that for a decision I had made.

but I've also heard about the bad things the vaccine has done. The most recent being a child with a sudden and extreme nut allergy and one death.

I have no idea what to do! Help!?


----------



## cissyhope

Kimmer said:


> I'm really stuck on this too. My LO is nearly 20 months old. Until now, I've delayed the MMR. Now my doctors have sent an appointment for the end of the month.
> 
> I've heard the bad things the MMR can do, but only from Anti vax. I know a man (who is now in his 50's) that got measles when he was 4, he is now disabled and has been since he had measles. I couldn't live with myself if I didn't vaccinate and my daughter ended up like that for a decision I had made.
> 
> but I've also heard about the bad things the vaccine has done. The most recent being a child with a sudden and extreme nut allergy and one death.
> 
> I have no idea what to do! Help!?

 What to do???! :nope: x


----------



## sammiwry

Madden will not be having the MMR, I do not agree with it being given as one and do not agree with the governments tatics in trying to force you to have it given to your child at a year old.

I have had measles after having MMR so it doesn't prevent it.


----------



## LaRockera

My research will consist of finding the best pediatrician on planet earth (the way I did with my obgyn too). Once I have someone who I feel confident to really trust, I'll do what he says.

I didn't get the flu jab myself as my obgyn advised me against it (even though it's worth mentioning that I'm a research student and thus work from home) but if the doctor says LO needs to get vaccinated I won't hesitate. I will do my own reading on the topic of course.


----------



## cissyhope

Its such a shame this thread is not active! im very interested as a naturally worried mum in the views of the mums who are not vaccinating but for some reason they have not bothered coming back to the thread so i am none the wiser :shrug: if any mums are not vaccinating against the MMR,i would like to here your reasons.


----------



## mommyof3co

cissyhope said:


> Its such a shame this thread is not active! im very interested as a naturally worried mum in the views of the mums who are not vaccinating but for some reason they have not bothered coming back to the thread so i am none the wiser :shrug: if any mums are not vaccinating against the MMR,i would like to here your reasons.

I think a lot of us, or at least I Have, learned not to really put my reasons out in a public forum. It always ends up attacked and I got tired of defending myself. I also don't want to sway anyone one way or the other, I really think everyone should spend time researching both sides and make the choice that is best for their own family...just because we don't vaccinate doesn't mean I think no one should, I fully acknowledge it's a risk we are taking just like vaccinating is and everyone has to decide which risk they are willing to take. We don't vaccinate at all, so this goes for the MMR as well as everything else, we looked at the risk of the getting the disease, the risks that come with having the disease, then the risks of the vaccines, ingredients in the vaccines, benefits of the vaccines and benefits of having the diseases naturally (which yes there are benefits to actually having the diseases). Then made our decision, turned out we didn't feel the benefits of any of the vaccines outweighed the risks when looking at all of that information, but someone could have read the exact same stuff we did and made the opposite decision. There are some vaccines we'd reconsider if there was a higher risk of getting the disease such as polio.


----------



## AriannasMama

I've always vaccinated on time, but to each their own :flower:


----------



## cissyhope

mommyof3co said:


> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> Its such a shame this thread is not active! im very interested as a naturally worried mum in the views of the mums who are not vaccinating but for some reason they have not bothered coming back to the thread so i am none the wiser :shrug: if any mums are not vaccinating against the MMR,i would like to here your reasons.
> 
> I think a lot of us, or at least I Have, learned not to really put my reasons out in a public forum. It always ends up attacked and I got tired of defending myself. I also don't want to sway anyone one way or the other, I really think everyone should spend time researching both sides and make the choice that is best for their own family...just because we don't vaccinate doesn't mean I think no one should, I fully acknowledge it's a risk we are taking just like vaccinating is and everyone has to decide which risk they are willing to take. We don't vaccinate at all, so this goes for the MMR as well as everything else, we looked at the risk of the getting the disease, the risks that come with having the disease, then the risks of the vaccines, ingredients in the vaccines, benefits of the vaccines and benefits of having the diseases naturally (which yes there are benefits to actually having the diseases). Then made our decision, turned out we didn't feel the benefits of any of the vaccines outweighed the risks when looking at all of that information, but someone could have read the exact same stuff we did and made the opposite decision. There are some vaccines we'd reconsider if there was a higher risk of getting the disease such as polio.Click to expand...

 Yes thanks for your reply and i can see how you would think that on baby club but this section is a lot more mellow. I do sometimes think if you going to voice an opinion its good to follow through unless someone is being rude of course,which is not the case here as otherwise it is a bit frustrating iukwim. (not directed at you)When you say research,i do find that confusing as it seems EVERY one has an agenda :wacko: who to trust. vaccinating does work,dont you think? what would happen if every one stopped? do you think it would be better if we all did? or are you relying on protection of the masses? (please don't think im attacking,im just generally interested) Lastly what would be the risks in your opinion by vaccinating? :flower: Once again thank you for getting back to me as i know it is a fiery subject x


----------



## feeble

I have delayed his vaccinations until six months and he (currently) gets one every six months (due another actually) so hes 18 months and has only had 2 so far, i hope to get him another one soon but we are just about to move so its awkward. 

My reasons? well, there are little to NO cases of ANY of the disease vaccinated against in my area, i believe my breastmilk offers him good immunity and i dont think his little body should be made to deal with too much 'incase' it can take it 

MMR, i wouldnt give, i just dont see WHY giving three major vaccinations in one is sensible, i would rather spread them out. 

for me its not a question of WHY NOT inject my child with toxins, preservatives and metals, its a question of WHY.


----------



## mommyof3co

cissyhope said:


> mommyof3co said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> Its such a shame this thread is not active! im very interested as a naturally worried mum in the views of the mums who are not vaccinating but for some reason they have not bothered coming back to the thread so i am none the wiser :shrug: if any mums are not vaccinating against the MMR,i would like to here your reasons.
> 
> I think a lot of us, or at least I Have, learned not to really put my reasons out in a public forum. It always ends up attacked and I got tired of defending myself. I also don't want to sway anyone one way or the other, I really think everyone should spend time researching both sides and make the choice that is best for their own family...just because we don't vaccinate doesn't mean I think no one should, I fully acknowledge it's a risk we are taking just like vaccinating is and everyone has to decide which risk they are willing to take. We don't vaccinate at all, so this goes for the MMR as well as everything else, we looked at the risk of the getting the disease, the risks that come with having the disease, then the risks of the vaccines, ingredients in the vaccines, benefits of the vaccines and benefits of having the diseases naturally (which yes there are benefits to actually having the diseases). Then made our decision, turned out we didn't feel the benefits of any of the vaccines outweighed the risks when looking at all of that information, but someone could have read the exact same stuff we did and made the opposite decision. There are some vaccines we'd reconsider if there was a higher risk of getting the disease such as polio.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes thanks for your reply and i can see how you would think that on baby club but this section is a lot more mellow. I do sometimes think if you going to voice an opinion its good to follow through unless someone is being rude of course,which is not the case here as otherwise it is a bit frustrating iukwim. (not directed at you)When you say research,i do find that confusing as it seems EVERY one has an agenda :wacko: who to trust. vaccinating does work,dont you think? what would happen if every one stopped? do you think it would be better if we all did? or are you relying on protection of the masses? (please don't think im attacking,im just generally interested) Lastly what would be the risks in your opinion by vaccinating? :flower: Once again thank you for getting back to me as i know it is a fiery subject xClick to expand...


I agree it's hard to find information that isn't bias to one side or the other. But you really have to pick and choose, read as much as you can, find reputable sources, etc. I do agree that vaccines have their place, and no I don't think everyone should just stop vaccinating. I just think everyone should do the research, and I think the information should be out there even more, as parents we should know the TRUE risks and benefits to both sides of this debate so we can make the most informed choice possible. We shouldn't have to spend months trying to find enough information to make an informed decision...which is what I did. I'm not relying on the fact that most are vaccinated...I'm completely fine with my kids getting some diseases. If they had measles, mumps, rubella, chicken pox (which we vaccinate for in the US, don't think they do in the UK) and some other similar ones...I think the risks from the diseases are relatively low in my very healthy kids and the benefits of natural immunity are worth it. Now, of course I don't WANT them to be sick, but it's a risk I'm willing to take. But then if something like Polio came back to our area, which there hasn't been a case of polio in the US in years and years, I would reconsider getting them vaccinated...actually not just reconsider, they would get the vaccine. Like I said earlier, I do believe vaccines have their place but I do NOT believe they are the only reason these diseases are less prevalent these days. I think in large part it's due to sanitation, nutrition and our medical advancements in actually treating these diseases so they don't spread like crazy. There actually used to be, I'm sure they are still there somewhere, charts on the CDC's website showing the decline in these diseases BEFORE the introduction of vaccines. I have the link saved...but it's on my computer that crapped out so I can't get to it, if you are interested maybe I can find it later though.


----------



## cissyhope

mommyof3co said:


> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof3co said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> Its such a shame this thread is not active! im very interested as a naturally worried mum in the views of the mums who are not vaccinating but for some reason they have not bothered coming back to the thread so i am none the wiser :shrug: if any mums are not vaccinating against the MMR,i would like to here your reasons.
> 
> I think a lot of us, or at least I Have, learned not to really put my reasons out in a public forum. It always ends up attacked and I got tired of defending myself. I also don't want to sway anyone one way or the other, I really think everyone should spend time researching both sides and make the choice that is best for their own family...just because we don't vaccinate doesn't mean I think no one should, I fully acknowledge it's a risk we are taking just like vaccinating is and everyone has to decide which risk they are willing to take. We don't vaccinate at all, so this goes for the MMR as well as everything else, we looked at the risk of the getting the disease, the risks that come with having the disease, then the risks of the vaccines, ingredients in the vaccines, benefits of the vaccines and benefits of having the diseases naturally (which yes there are benefits to actually having the diseases). Then made our decision, turned out we didn't feel the benefits of any of the vaccines outweighed the risks when looking at all of that information, but someone could have read the exact same stuff we did and made the opposite decision. There are some vaccines we'd reconsider if there was a higher risk of getting the disease such as polio.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes thanks for your reply and i can see how you would think that on baby club but this section is a lot more mellow. I do sometimes think if you going to voice an opinion its good to follow through unless someone is being rude of course,which is not the case here as otherwise it is a bit frustrating iukwim. (not directed at you)When you say research,i do find that confusing as it seems EVERY one has an agenda :wacko: who to trust. vaccinating does work,dont you think? what would happen if every one stopped? do you think it would be better if we all did? or are you relying on protection of the masses? (please don't think im attacking,im just generally interested) Lastly what would be the risks in your opinion by vaccinating? :flower: Once again thank you for getting back to me as i know it is a fiery subject xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree it's hard to find information that isn't bias to one side or the other. But you really have to pick and choose, read as much as you can, find reputable sources, etc. I do agree that vaccines have their place, and no I don't think everyone should just stop vaccinating. I just think everyone should do the research, and I think the information should be out there even more, as parents we should know the TRUE risks and benefits to both sides of this debate so we can make the most informed choice possible. We shouldn't have to spend months trying to find enough information to make an informed decision...which is what I did. I'm not relying on the fact that most are vaccinated...I'm completely fine with my kids getting some diseases. If they had measles, mumps, rubella, chicken pox (which we vaccinate for in the US, don't think they do in the UK) and some other similar ones...I think the risks from the diseases are relatively low in my very healthy kids and the benefits of natural immunity are worth it. Now, of course I don't WANT them to be sick, but it's a risk I'm willing to take. But then if something like Polio came back to our area, which there hasn't been a case of polio in the US in years and years, I would reconsider getting them vaccinated...actually not just reconsider, they would get the vaccine. Like I said earlier, I do believe vaccines have their place but I do NOT believe they are the only reason these diseases are less prevalent these days. I think in large part it's due to sanitation, nutrition and our medical advancements in actually treating these diseases so they don't spread like crazy. There actually used to be, I'm sure they are still there somewhere, charts on the CDC's website showing the decline in these diseases BEFORE the introduction of vaccines. I have the link saved...but it's on my computer that crapped out so I can't get to it, if you are interested maybe I can find it later though.Click to expand...

 Thank you :flower: if you get the time :thumbup:


----------



## summer rain

Here are the CDC charts; on a different site

https://genesgreenbook.com/content/proof-vaccines-didnt-save-us


----------



## mommyof3co

Thank you Summer Rain!


----------



## CMarie

My 6 month old son isn't vaccinated nor will any of my future children ever be. My husband and I sat down and weighed the pros and cons and we decided that the risks of the vaccines just far outweighed the "benefits" of them and we also could not look at the ingredients and then knowingly inject them into our son. Knowing what I know now, I would never get myself vaccinated so why would I do that to my baby? I agree it's a personal topic though and every family needs to do what's best for them xx


----------



## T-Bex

Doing a delayed course.


----------



## mamawannabee

Thanks for all the opinions ladies, I am still so stuck on this issue. Especially with the new research saying BFing makes some vaccines less effective and knowing that she is getting some immunity from the BFing in the first place. I'm thinking we'll just do polio and I'll get the adult pertussis one so she doesn't have to. Beyond that I'm still pretty unsure, but we will definitely be delaying at the least.


----------



## cheese lover

I used the knowledge I have from my genetics education and read more information about immunology, the action of vaccines etc. and decided that the risks of getting many of the diseases outweighed the risks of getting the vaccines. Again, like others have said, its basically a risk analysis that you have to do for your own family. 
I would avoid websites that make sweeping claims with no evidence to back them up. Don't believe anyone that says you should believe them just because they're an expert. If they're worth anything they'll provide peer-reviewed sources for their statements.


----------



## hayles503

I know this is a bit of an old thread but doing some research myself. It's so hard to find objective and complete research online. I don't know what to do about the 1 year set if injections after my lb having moderate reactions to all his previous ones. (high fever, vomitting, screaming). My gut feeling says he'd be at particular risk for bad reactions to mmr. So if he gets those he'll get them separately -but still concerned about the ingredients, potentially unnatural effect on his immune system (vs getting the actual diseases) and also points raised in some articles about vaccines wearing off so pushing childhood illnesses into adulthood where complications are more likely and more severe. Ugh... Both ways scare me. Am just stuck in limbo trying to weigh it all up.


----------



## lozzy21

I decided to vaccinate. Iv done it on a delayed schedule but haven't followed an alternative schedule, iv just spaced them out more than usual. 

I feel the symptoms of the illnesses would be worse than any side affects from the vaccines. There was a mumps outbreak when I was in my teens, two of the lads I used to work with are now waiting for IVF after not being able to conceive naturally. It may not kill them but it can have a negative impact on their life's. 

We have a high population of migrants in our town from Asia, Africa and easten Europe which has a big impact on my decision, if I lived in a small town in the US that had little population migration I might feel differently.


----------



## Menelly

My 13 year old son originally got most of his vaccines on time... and he's one of the kids that started having autistic symptoms immediately afterward. Now, I'm NOT saying vaccines cause autism, because I don't think they cause it. (My dad is autistic, I'm aspergers, let's be fair, my kid got the genes.)

However, I DO think that in already genetically susceptible people, certain toxins can make things much WORSE than they would have been otherwise. I think my son would have been autistic either way... but I think he struggles a lot more than he would have. (This is all conjecture on my part, by the way. I have no studies and no proof. This is gut mommy instinct.)

So I'll delay this babies vaccines, and refuse the ones I consider "vaccines of convenience". (I'm sorry, but chicken pox should not be a mandatory vaccine!) She'll still get some of them (polio, HIB, I'll get the pertussis one myself and breastfeed, etc.) and I'll avoid the others. And I'll insist on single vaccines, rather than the "all in one" combos. I think it's a lot safer to be exposed to one major bug at a time. 

But, again, these are personal opinions only, I don't begrudge anyone else their own personal choices, and I have no scientific backing. I can only go off mommy instinct. :)


----------



## CaliGinger

The thing is, the reason these diseases aren't in your area is because the vast majority of people have been vaccinated. By not vaccinating your children you lower the 'herd' immunity which means that people who can't be immunized for whatever reason are no longer protected. Yes vaccines have horrible risks, but they're incredibly rare. So many people in my area are not vaccinating their children and we're seeing a resurgence of diseases we haven't seen in forever. A vaccination wont prevent the disease but it most likely will cause a much lighter case. Here, a woman lost her baby at 30 weeks because her toddler brought home measles from an at home daycare that didn't require vaccinations. Her toddler is blind now as well...it's just heartbreaking. My grandmother was saying that it's really only this generation that even considers not vaccinating because they haven't seen the ravages of polio, measles, and the flu like her generation did. 


I understand it's a choice, but please consider the rest of the 'herd' as well as your own family.


----------



## hot tea

Those vaccinated are supoosedly safe though, so what is the matter? Just my thought on it. Vaccinating ia a very touchy subject and either one has individual risks. I see both sides.


----------



## cheese lover

There are people that cannot be vaccinated due to compromised immune systems and very young babies can't be vaccinated for certain things. Those people depend on herd immunity.


----------



## hot tea

Durr, of course! That was a bit daft of me, haha.


----------



## RebeccaG

We are vaccinating on a delayed schedule due to him being very ill in hospital. I was really concerned about continuing with vaccinations as I was sure it was the 8 weeks jabs that triggered things. In the end I decided that I had to vaccinate as I couldn't live with myself if he caught something that I could have prevented. So we are doing one jab at a time and the nurse is fine with it. So he has just had his 3rd set at 7 months. 
I agree with vaccinations generally but there are cases where babies do react badly. I don't agree with vaccinating at 8 weeks though, IMO it's too young. Why do they do them at 8 weeks?!


----------



## Meredith2010

CaliGinger said:


> The thing is, the reason these diseases aren't in your area is because the vast majority of people have been vaccinated. By not vaccinating your children you lower the 'herd' immunity which means that people who can't be immunized for whatever reason are no longer protected. Yes vaccines have horrible risks, but they're incredibly rare. So many people in my area are not vaccinating their children and we're seeing a resurgence of diseases we haven't seen in forever....My grandmother was saying that it's really only this generation that even considers not vaccinating because they haven't seen the ravages of polio, measles, and the flu like her generation did.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ^ Exactly this. Whilst I understand why some people are reluctant to vaccinate, the argument "these diseases aren't common so why should I vaccinate" is a bit silly, because the reason they aren't common is because people DO vaccinate!
> 
> 
> And exactly as quoted above, we are complacent nowadays because we haven't had to experience the terrible effects of these illnesses killing hundreds/thousands of people. If everyone decided not to vaccinate then sadly these illnesses would come back.
> 
> I respect everyone's right to make up their own mind about it, but personally I would always vaccinate because I could never forgive myself if by not vaccinating my older child, he passed on an illness that he suffered a mild form of on to someone too young to be vaccinated who then died as a result. And this scenario is increasingly likely as more and more children go unvaccinated.


----------



## Lina

Hard decision to make as a parent you want the best for your child. We decided to delay vaccinations, for me some are more important than others such as polio, heart breaking condition easily preventable. But others like MMR we will not give, I had nerve problems soon after getting it and it has contributed to my cfs and now my sister is displaying the same symptoms.


----------



## aliss

I firmly believe in vaccination for my own and for all.

That being said, the only alternative is to force parents to vaccinate against their will and that I believe goes to far. Make sure to read up on as much as you can and be very very particular about your sources (research your source just as much!). There are people who make crazy unfounded accusations about vaccinations being bad, and there are people who make crazy unfounded accusations about vaccinations being good. Unfortunately the subject draws a few kookoos on each spectrum.


----------



## JASMAK

I have done all my children's vaccinations on time and schedule. My sister is an ER nurse and has told me first hand the horror stories of children coming in dying or very ill from completely preventable diseases. Because hospitals can't release private information, most of the time, this goes unreported to the public. It happens alot more than many believe. She told me about this one girl, and they didn't know WHAT she had. It took them awhile to figure it out, and I can't remember which disease it was now, but it was one of the vaccinated ones. She has seen tetanus too, which is horrible apparently. Not only that...can you imagine your daughter being pregnant and worried about catching measles??? Something that could kill or seriously harm her unborn child...something we all take for granted but was a REAL concern for pregnant woman not so long ago??? Those are just the thoughts I have on it. I really thought about delaying or not doing them for a bit, just because of the whole autism scare, and my oldest daughter has autism...but, that's a load of rubbish, and I know it too, as Makena always had something there, we could tell from birth. Anyways, to each their own...I just don't agree with it. Right now, where I live, Whooping Cough is going around.


----------



## mamawannabee

Menelly said:


> My 13 year old son originally got most of his vaccines on time... and he's one of the kids that started having autistic symptoms immediately afterward. Now, I'm NOT saying vaccines cause autism, because I don't think they cause it. (My dad is autistic, I'm aspergers, let's be fair, my kid got the genes.)
> 
> However, I DO think that in already genetically susceptible people, certain toxins can make things much WORSE than they would have been otherwise. I think my son would have been autistic either way... but I think he struggles a lot more than he would have. (This is all conjecture on my part, by the way. I have no studies and no proof. This is gut mommy instinct.)
> 
> *So I'll delay this babies vaccines, and refuse the ones I consider "vaccines of convenience". (I'm sorry, but chicken pox should not be a mandatory vaccine!) She'll still get some of them (polio, HIB, I'll get the pertussis one myself and breastfeed, etc.) and I'll avoid the others. And I'll insist on single vaccines, rather than the "all in one" combos. I think it's a lot safer to be exposed to one major bug at a time.
> *
> But, again, these are personal opinions only, I don't begrudge anyone else their own personal choices, and I have no scientific backing. I can only go off mommy instinct. :)

This is exactly how I feel, and what we decided in the end. We'll be skipping chicken pox, flu, gardisil, and rotovirus. Delaying the rest until age 2 and doing 1 per appointment, with no combined vaccines.


----------



## roomaloo

I have done a LOT of reading around on the subject, both the pros and cons. I'm still not 100% decided, but i do know if i do decide to vaccinate i will not be having it done on the NHS, I'll be doing it privately using single vaccines which do not contain aluminium. I think it's a disgrace that you can't get single vaccines on the NHS.

It is worth bearing in mind that yes everyone is told that vaccines are safe, but they aren't classed the same as medical drugs so do not go through the same rigorous testing and processes as drugs, which worries me.

A good book which talks in depth about the diseases, the risks they carry, and stats on their decline before and after vaccines were introduced etc is The Truth about Vaccines by Dr Richard Halvorsen. It also talks about what goes into vaccines etc.

I'm paying to see a private medical doctor who both vaccinates and treats unvaccinated patients with homeopathy. It is important to remember that if you do decide to not vaccinate then you must ensure you keep your children as healthy as possible, and possibly use alternative therapies.

One i personally wouldn't touch is MMR.


----------



## cissyhope

roomaloo said:


> I have done a LOT of reading around on the subject, both the pros and cons. I'm still not 100% decided, but i do know if i do decide to vaccinate i will not be having it done on the NHS, I'll be doing it privately using single vaccines which do not contain aluminium. I think it's a disgrace that you can't get single vaccines on the NHS.
> 
> It is worth bearing in mind that yes everyone is told that vaccines are safe, but they aren't classed the same as medical drugs so do not go through the same rigorous testing and processes as drugs, which worries me.
> 
> A good book which talks in depth about the diseases, the risks they carry, and stats on their decline before and after vaccines were introduced etc is The Truth about Vaccines by Dr Richard Halvorsen. It also talks about what goes into vaccines etc.
> 
> I'm paying to see a private medical doctor who both vaccinates and treats unvaccinated patients with homeopathy. It is important to remember that if you do decide to not vaccinate then you must ensure you keep your children as healthy as possible, and possibly use alternative therapies.
> 
> One i personally wouldn't touch is MMR.

 Thanks for your post :thumbup: why would you not touch mmr?


----------



## AimeeM

I delayed the MMR in my second son for personal reasons. He had the early vaccines and was fine. He has been a very sickly child and is under a paediatrician.
He had some blood tests a few months ago and we found out he has an IgA and IgG immunodeficiency. If I hadn't have decided to delay the MMR and he had had it, with it being a live vaccine it could have been disastrous for him. He doesn't have the protective mucus in the intestine that people usually have.
Bottom line is you never know if your child will be one to react or not or if there are underlying issues in your child that would make a reaction more likely. That's why you have to make the decision based on your own judgement. I will steer clear of any live vaccines for my kids and myself.


----------



## patch2006uk

I know it's anecdotal, but my LO had his MMR and his boosters this last week, and he hadn't had any reactions to them at all-no fever, not even a lump on his leg. I was really worried about the reactions he might have to them, as he did react to the vaccines when he was tiny (fever, a bit miserable and lethargic for a day or so). Given we live in a city centre with a high proportion of immigrants, not vaccinating didn't make any sense.

I do think since vaccines are so effective and the incidence of the diseases are fewer, we have become complacent. Yes, there are risks. Vaccine injuries do happen. But the diseases are nasty. Just because we don't see people so much any more who are disabled by measles, or hear of families who lost children to whooping cough, doesn't mean the diseases aren't still out there. And they're still devastating. 

The theory of natural immunity is all well and good, but more children survive childhood now that ever before. We don't need to have 12 babies so that 1 survives past 5. And alot of that is thanks to the near eradication of these diseases (better sanitation and health provisions obviously also play a part, but the death of previously healthy children from certain diseases is basically a thing of the past)

I couldn't not vaccinate with a clear conscience. I just asked myself if my LO got sick from a disease I could have prevented, how would I feel?

Oh, and since the autism scare, the MMR is one of the most researched vaccines out there. And no-one has found anything that's inherently worse with it than with any other vaccine. 

I also agree, however, that chicken pox vaccines are a waste of time. And I personally wouldn't give flu vaccines either.


----------



## hot tea

I am really asking myself if I should vaccinate my eldest. I am happy with delaying Falko's, but now I feel the need to reassess my choice with Ramsay. Thanks for all the insight here.


----------

